

Mayday PAC's Candidates Fail to Win Elections - privong
http://www.politico.com/story/2014/11/2014-elections-mayday-pac-larry-lessig-112617.html

======
smt88
If their candidates were underfunded and still won elections, it would
disprove their hypothesis: that money strongly influences votes.

With only $10M, you'd obviously expect their candidates to lose. Those
candidates aren't pledging to refuse money because they had a lot of it to
begin with. There aren't any mainstream, well-funded candidates taking that
pledge.

